# What Jobs to give my pup?



## darielben (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello Everyone! Been a long time since I get on here! Just wanted to post an updated picture of Django!
He's been doing really great! Ball drive is going through the roof, his run is developing really nicely, getting pretty good at sit and stay, and his curiosity is growing more and more each day. 
What kind of jobs would you recommend giving a 6-7 month old GSD?
We've been thinking about starting some intro to nose work soon.


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

were at the 6 month mark and have introduced heal


----------



## darielben (Jun 13, 2015)

Hmm yeah we've done a lot of the basic training, we took him to some classes to the breeder we got him from, who was a k9 officer for 20 years BUT we actually haven't really done much with heel. How have you guys gone about teaching it?


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

mostly with lures. simply keeping him on a leash and repitition. hoping one day the leash disappears.


----------



## familydag5 (Jan 24, 2015)

I will be doing some foundation work in flyball and agility soon with my 7 month old, nose work is a great idea!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If I had my way, I'd give them the jobs I don't like - tidying up the house, hanging up my clothes. The self-assigned jobs taken on by my youngest at that age included clothing alteration, footwear design and gardening. And window smudging. Very good at window smudging and clothing alteration.


----------



## darielben (Jun 13, 2015)

Good ideas guys thanks a lot!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Nf0bA9sudM 



Here's a link on heeling.

Heeling 101 How To- Solid K9 Training 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv75lADEbRM


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

I like to make my dog do my taxes, my other dog provides legal council


----------



## Sharocks (Mar 6, 2015)

I bought my dog from an active duty K9 officer. Flirt pole. Flirt pole all day. Watch your dog become a cat. It's amazing.


----------

